# African cichlids with green terrors???



## CichlidCrazy

I know that the green terror is considered a south american cichlid, but can I put one in with my 2-3 inch africans? I have a 65 gallon tank and have 6 africans and a 12" pleco. I havent researched the green terror much, so please lay it easy on me. If I cant, what other fish would you recommend thats not too aggressive, and can be put in with my tank with my 6 2-3 inch africans besides africans themselves:?:


----------



## CichlidCrazy

anyone know?


----------



## lohachata

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pleco = south american species preferring slightly acid water.....
green terror = south american species preferring slightly acid water..
african cichlids = an african species preferring very alkaline water...
yes....you can put them all in the same tank..but somebody is going to suffer...but i see a lot of folks that do that...maybe they just don't care.
like i always say......
your tank....your money....do as you wish...


----------



## Superfly724

Lohachata, I'm curious, what do you suggest to use as an algae eater in an African Cichlid aquarium? I'm aware that Mbuna like to graze on algae, but the only Mbuna in my tank is a Labidochromis Caeruleus so he doesn't quite get the job done all by himself.


----------



## CichlidCrazy

My XL pleco seems to be doing fine along with the africans


----------



## Peeps

I wouldn't do it personally. The same species have enough trouble getting along as it is. I don't think it would work, too many differences.


----------



## cichlideo

Mixing continents and lakes a big NO NO in my opinion.


----------



## Peeps

Well they also need different water parameters and food for one.


----------

